# Green Soap



## BearKat0205 (Feb 16, 2011)

Up untill now, I was using the organic olive oil I had in my kitchen for soapmaking. Well, I ran out, so I ordered more at soaperschoice.com.
The extra virgin olive oil is light green. Will that affect the color of my soap?


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

It will just a bit, depending on how much is in your recipe. It is not a huge noticeable difference, but will have a bit more of a tint.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Also, if you color your soap, it can really change the final color. I use a very green olive oil- purple & blue are very hard colors for me to get just the way I want!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I just made a batch of soap with some extra virgin olive oil (I bought it by mistake). It did change the color slightly, and when I added my goat milk, it turned again to a very nice light yellow. I just cut the log today, and it is a little darker, and I'm betting it will change again before it finishes. I was trying to color it with some purple, which turned out to be a very nice color as well, just not purple.


----------



## BearKat0205 (Feb 16, 2011)

You said you cut your log. I thought you can't make a log when using goats milk because it will discolor(be darker in) the middle???


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep in mind that I am not the experienced soaper, but I only make logs, and I use goat milk. I think you are probably talking about gel in the middle, but I've never had a problem of the color staying darker in the middle.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

All of my soap is made in logs.
You've seen what mine do, right? I think I sent one back with your hubby?
Mine don't discolor except when I use FOs that are known to discolor. Then any side exposed to air discolors.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

The color will be different in the middle if the soap goes through gel only around the edges. You want a gel all the way through, or not at all. Wrapping is what we do for a more even gel, but some fragrances won't require wrapping if they heat up too much. Logs can be put in the freezer which will control the gel effect, but might not stop it completely. Also, oven cure will speed and control gel.


----------

